# התרגשות!! טרום קרדיטים



## Raspail (28/5/13)

התרגשות!! טרום קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז חזרנו לפני כמה ימים מירח דבש קצר באמסטרדם וכבר הספקנו לשקוע בשגרה, שדווקא קצת פחות נוראית ממה שדמיינתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש משהו נחמד בזה שחוזרים מהעבודה ופתאום אין כ-ל-ו-ם לעשות, שום מטלה, שום צ'ק שמחכה להירשם, שום דוילי שצריך להחתים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



למרות שקצת מתגעגעת לתקופה... 

לשמחתי אתמול קיבלנו מהצלם המוכשר שלנו את הקליפ המהמם עם חלק מהתמונות מהחתונה, ודבר ראשון חשבתי שאני פשוט חייבת לשתף פה! הקליפ ערוך כמובן עם התמונות המרהיבות של הצלם אור זהבי, באמת הצלם בה' הידיעה, פשוט איש מוכשר ונדיר! מה שנקרא קצרה הידיעה מלתאר את הסופרלטיבים שיש לי אליו... (אור אם אתה קורא פה>>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

קרדיטים מלאים נכתבים ברגעים אלו ממש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל עד אז קבלו טיזר (טוב זה חתיכת טיזר, אבל מקווה שעדיין תחכו לי לקרדיטים המלאים, כי הם הולכים להיות ארוכים ומפורטים ומלאי המלצות גורפות על כל הספקים שלנו!)

קליפ תמונות הדר ואורן 10/5/13


----------



## Bobbachka (28/5/13)

אההההההההה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין לי מילים- פשוט מדהים, מדהים, מדהים!!!!!
העיצוב, האווירה, אתם, פשוט וואו!


----------



## Amazing18 (28/5/13)

מהמםםם!!! 
קניתם את הטבעות בהידרה??


----------



## Raspail (29/5/13)

לא, אצל זכריה מלצר בירושלים


----------



## Shmutzi (28/5/13)

נראה מדהים! 
איזה יופי, אהבתי מאוד את הצהוב והזר והמקום והתמונות ו... הכל! 
מחכה לקרדיטים המלאים


----------



## Virginia Gal (28/5/13)

איך עשיתם את הקעקועים? 
זה ממש חמוד! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קליפ יפיפה.


----------



## Raspail (28/5/13)

הזמנו באינטרנט 
מפה>
http://www.tattoosales.com/ordercustomtattoos.aspx

וזה היה להיט היסטרי!!!!! ממליצה בחום! גם לא הוצאה יקרה וזה מגיע צ'יק צ'ק בדואר...


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (28/5/13)

מקסים מקסים מקסים 
ורציתי לדעת מה זה הסקראפ בוק שמופיע בתחילת הסרטון???

רואים שאת בחורה סופר מוכשרת!!


----------



## Raspail (29/5/13)

זה היומן סמאש חתונה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפרט על זה בקרדיטים...


----------



## yael rosen (28/5/13)

אין דברים כאלו!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שמעי, ראיתי את הקליפ בפייסבוק - דרך אור זהבי המהמם
ראיתי
והתעלפתי
וראיתי שוב
ושוב

מזל טוב יפיפיה - יש בך משהו זורח - זה שווה יותר מהכל!!


----------



## Raspail (29/5/13)

וואוו תודה רבה איזו תגובה מרגשת!


----------



## Raspail (29/5/13)

ואגב התמונות של השבץ-נא זה לגמרי בהשראתך!!!


----------



## the saiyan prince (28/5/13)

מאיפה השפמים והמשקפיים על המקל?


----------



## Raspail (28/5/13)

את הסט הזה המעצבת הביאה 
אז אני לא יודעת בדיוק מאיפה, אבל יש מלא כאלה בעלי אקפסרס (קניתי משם מלא דברים לחתונה!)>
כאן 
פה
וגם שם
אלה רק דוגמאות, רצוי לבדוק את הפידבקים של המוכרים ולעשות השוואת מחירים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וגם באטסי כמובן יש מבחר עצום!


----------



## hagaraf (28/5/13)

מראה מושלם, ושניכם כל כך קורנים!


----------



## Norma Desmond (28/5/13)

אני מחכה כבר לקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני כל כך מתחברת לסגנון שלך ולכל ענייני הdiy (למרות שאין ספק שאת כמה רמות מעלי בעניין הזה. מה זה להחתים דוילי לעזאזל? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
הקליפ באמת מהמם, והתמונות ממש מרגשות

יאללה.... מחכה בסבלנות לקרדיטים....


----------



## Raspail (29/5/13)

זה תחום ממכר 
ועכשיו, כמו שבטח תשמעי הרבה בזמן הקרוב, יש לך זמן להשתפשף עד הברית/ה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה!!!


----------



## FeeBeeT (28/5/13)

מהמם! 
המון מזל טוב! שיהיו עוד המון ימים מאושרים! 
אתם נראים ממש חמודים יחד ונראה שהחתונה הייתה מהממת!

מחכה לקרדיטים המלאים!!

אשמח מאוד לשמוע לגבי המתוקים שנראים יאמי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/5/13)

ואוו! מהמם! 
כל כך מקסים! כל כך מצפה לקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## pilpelet4u (28/5/13)

נראה מקסים! מחכה לקרדיטים...


----------



## פרילי 86 (28/5/13)

מהמם מהמם!! 
פשוט מקסים!
איך אני רוצה כבר שתפרסמי קרדיטים...


----------



## yeela10 (28/5/13)

מקסים. איך מתחשק לי להיות מוזמנת 
לחתונה כמו שלכם.
כמה אושר, כמה שמחה, כמה יופי.
מזל טוב !!!


----------



## Guronet (28/5/13)

מוכנה לשלם בכדי שתפרסמי קרדיטים מהר 
רק הוכחת לי כמה חתונת צהרים מלאה בקסם ומצטלמת מושלם (וכעת אני עוד יותר מצטערת שמיהרנו לסגור על ערב).
הצבעים נראים נהדר (צהוב ממש מוסיף!) ואתם נראים כה יפים ומאושרים
זיהיתי המון אלמנטים שחשבתי להכניס בעצמי לעיצוב, אז אני עם קוצים בישבן, מחכה לקרדיטים!

מזל טוב!!!


----------



## Raspail (29/5/13)

תודה רבה! משנסת מותניים, ממש בקרוב...


----------



## Raspail (28/5/13)

קצרה הידיעה=היריעה כמובן


----------



## ronitvas (28/5/13)

צ'מעי - זה מהממממםםםם!


----------



## IandN (29/5/13)

מהמם!!! מזל טוב  
גם אנחנו סגרנו עם אור  הוא עושה קליפ כזה הורס לכולם או שזכיתם ליחס מועדף?


----------



## malyaha2 (29/5/13)

מהמם!! איפה התחתנתם?


----------



## Raspail (29/5/13)

תודה! בגן אירועים מעלה החמישה


----------



## yael s d (29/5/13)

וואו, קטלוג צריך לשלם לכם כדי להשתמש בתמונות!


----------



## Raspail (29/5/13)




----------



## onestylishbride (29/5/13)

מהמם ומרגש וכול מעביר את התחושה 
המרגשת והמיוחדת שהייתה באותו יום!!!

מחכה גם לקרדיטים ולכול התמונות של החתונה הנפלאה שלכם.
ובכול הזדמנות שתהיה לי אגיד, שהייתה לי את הזכות לקחת חלק!

נשיקות


----------



## lanit (29/5/13)

איך יכול להיות? 
לגמרי להתפעל ולהתרגש ולשמוח מתמונות ואני לא מכירה אתכם?!
מאחלת לכם שכל ימיכם תהיו עם חיוך רחב כל כך על פניכם, ומוקפים בכל כך הרבה אהבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ויאללה קרדיטים!


----------



## Raspail (29/5/13)

יווו תודהההההה לכולכן על הפרגונים האחולים 
והתגובות המהממות!!!!


----------



## Mikey Weiss (30/5/13)

זוחלת החוצה ממעמקי הצפייה בפורום בשקט 
כדי להגיד כמה אני מחכה לקרדיטים! נכון שהייתי בחתונה, בכל זאת, אחותה של הכלה וכאלה, אבל הקרדיטים זה כיף! (נזכרת בתקופת התמכרותי הקודמת לפורום הזה, פעם מזמן כשהחבר הכי טוב התחתן). 

מעבר לזה, כאחת שהיתה שם, כאמור - קליפ מקסים שבאמת מעביר את האווירה ומצב הרוח שהיו שם באותו יום. אז נכון שאני קצת משוחדת, אבל מה לעשות שאחותי היתה כל כך מוצלחת בארגון החתונה שלה.


----------

